# K9 History, Lincoln, Nebraska



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

From LPD K9 History

*At first these dogs rode in the front seat of a regular police cruiser with their handler. They even attempted to develop a special vehicle for the K-9 officers by adapting one of the department’s old Harley Davidson 3 wheelers that were being phased out. Unfortunately this idea was short lived as the dog kept getting thrown from the bike on bumpy roads. In 1963 the department purchased a station wagon specifically for the K-9 unit. The new vehicle has a caged area in the back that provided a much safer mode of transportation for the dogs.*


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

